# Does spelling matter?



## Earion (Sep 9, 2013)

Simon Horobin
DOES SPELLING MATTER? 
270pp. Oxford University Press.
£20 (US $35). 978-0-19- 9665-28- 0

English spelling is notoriously difficult. As we are reminded in the introduction to _Does Spelling Matter?_, George Bernard Shaw once argued that it would be possible to spell the word fish as _ghoti_, by analogy. with the words “enough”, “women” and “motion”; and many people consider children who speak a language in which the correspondence between spelling and sound is more reliable (such as Spanish) to be at an advantage. That is one of the reasons that some --including the English Spelling Society-- would like English spelling to be reformed.

Simon Horobin, a professor of English Language and Literature at Oxford, is not one of them. And “rather than lamenting the inconsistencies and complexities of English spelling” he would like “to show how these developed and what they tell us about the fascinating history of our language”. He begins his account with the Old English period, when there were two writing systems in use (runes, a Germanic system, and the Latin alphabet, adopted as a result of the mission of St Augustine in AD 597) and develops his argument chronologically.

We learn that by the late Middle Ages, French words had been imported twice, first from the Norman dialect, giving us “warranty”, “wile” and “warden”, and then from fourteenth-century Central French, which bequeathed us “guarantee”, “guile” and “guardian”. Confusion abounded in this era. While “knee” lost its original sounding but not wording, “comb” in southern England forfeited its voiced “b” --yet a “b” was added to “crum”. An “h” was affixed by scribes who presumed that it had gone missing from “erbe” and “ost”. “Dette” and “doute” each acquired a redundant “b’ to reflect a Latin etymology, as “sisours” did a “c”. There would emerge in the nineteenth century the associated prohibition on split infinitives, the reasoning being that split infinitives are not possible in Latin. This Latin fixation was allied to the conceit that Britain was heir to Ancient Rome, and it’s why some British people remain resentful of the ubiquity of American English.

Horobin has some sympathy for those who say that the odd spelling mistake doesn’t matter --we all know what “definately” means-- but he does suggest that correct usage is bound up with good manners. That’s not to say that reform is the answer to illiteracy. As he makes clear in his lucid and fascinating study, to “simplify” English would remove us even further from the language of Shakespeare and Chaucer. Lan­guage reform would deprive children of access to their past.

Patrick West

_TLS_, May 24, 2013


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2013)

> Lan­guage reform would deprive children of access to their past.


Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό το επιχείρημα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 10, 2013)

Στα αγγλικά πάντως είναι πιο ισχυρό αυτό το επιχείρημα, αν σκεφτείς ότι αυτήν την στιγμή υπάρχει ένας όγκος κειμένων στην αγγλική που μετράται σε τρισεκατομμύρια λέξεις. Εξάλλου υπάρχουν και καλύτερα επιχειρήματα, όπως το ότι οι διαφορές στις προφορές είναι τόσο μεγάλες που είναι αδύνατον να καταλήξουνε σε ένα κοινά αποδεκτό σύστημα που θα λειτουργεί για όλους. Ίσως μπορούν να εξαλειφθούν κάποιες οφθαλμοφανείς παραξενιές, αλλά σίγουρα δεν μπορούν να εξορθολογίσουν το σύστημα για όλους. Υπάρχουν βέβαια κι άλλοι λόγοι που κάνουν το εγχείρημα δύσκολο. Εμείς π.χ. θα κάναμε απλοποίηση, γιατί τα φωνήεντα είναι λιγότερα από τα γράμματα και τους συνδυασμούς που τα απεικονίζουν, αλλά στα αγγλικά είναι εξωφρενικά περισσότερα από τα διαθέσιμα γράμματα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 10, 2013)

Είχανε οι Φοίνικες μια καλή ιδέα, την πιάσανε στα χέρια τους όλοι οι υπόλοιποι, και κοίτα πού κατάντησε...


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Έβαλα το μακρινάρι εδώ:
Rules and Exceptions of English Spelling
http://www.spellingsociety.org/spelling/irregularities
στα υπόψιν για διάβασμα όταν θα έχω χρόνο και μαζοχιστική διάθεση.

Αν ξέρει κάποιος τις προτάσεις τους για απλοποίηση, θα με ενδιέφερε να τις δω. Συνήθως παρόμοιες προτάσεις κάνουν περισσότερη ζημιά παρά καλό. Και δεν πρέπει να αγνοούμε τον πόλεμο ανάμεσα σε εκείνους που βλέπουν _definitely_ και σκέφτονται _de-finite-ly_ και εκείνους που γράφουν *_definately_ και αδιαφορούν για την ιστορία και την ετυμολογία. Για τον αγγλόφωνο αυτό το κομμάτι έχει περισσότερο νόημα ακόμα και από τα λατρεμένα τρία ι στις δικές μας _μηνύσεις_.


----------

